# specific triggers?



## Guest (Mar 30, 2001)

the latest issue of behavior research and therapy has an article on specific triggers for headaches. this is a kind of microanalysis approach in psychology, but it leads me to ask if anyone here has any thoughts on specific triigers for ibs.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, in some ways it would be easier to say what doesn't trigger IBS.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

For me the greatest trigger is driving my car. Everytime I put the car in gear my gut starts to explode. This doubly hard on me because for years that was one of great joys in life. Just getting in the car and taking a drive. Next would be any situation in which I do not have access to a bathroom. If the bathroom is availalbe I am fine, if someone goes into the bathroom and closes the door I am a basket case until they get out.


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

For me the greatest trigger is driving my car. Everytime I put the car in gear my gut starts to explode. This is doubly hard on me because for years that was one of my great joys in life. Just getting in the car and taking a drive. Next would be any situation in which I do not have access to a bathroom. If the bathroom is availalbe I am fine, if someone goes into the bathroom and closes the door I am a basket case until they get out.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Nervous anticipation, guilt, and anger all seem to stress my system and cause various levels of symptom flare-ups as a result. Very interesting topic idea!Those of you who feel the car or places where you don't have immediate access to the bathroom are triggers--is this sort-of nervous anticipation on your part?


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

yes


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

One of the reasons hypnotherapy works so well on IBS is that it changes the thought patterns that go/used to go, along with the triggers. Once the thought patterns are changed, the triggers are gone. Or, very much muted.







I can honestly say hypnotherapy has changed my entire life, not just the IBS.JeanG


----------

